# CALLING ALL IL & WI SQUATTERS



## 40 Hands (Nov 12, 2011)

In solidarity with the Occupy movement we are looking at squatting out 2 buildings in Rockford IL. One will be used to open up an Info Shop and Bike Coop, and the other will be a Living Coop. We need a team of seasoned squatters to join us in our efforts to complete this mission. If anyone is in the Southern Wisconsin Northern Illinois area and would like to help out with this please contact me asap.


----------



## Eric of Disaster House (Nov 12, 2011)

Right there with you Big 40, lets get a moment started in this town!


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 12, 2011)

hope all goes well for you. do you have a real estate lawyer working for you? the lawyer is the difference between whether it ends in an eviction or an arrest. I like your spirit but if your doing this as a protest then you need to take some legal precautions or you jeopardize putting the Occupy movement under some bad PR and give the law a reason to harass the other law abiding protesters.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 12, 2011)

im pretty interested bout this but would need some more specific details. What kind of help are you looking for? Where are these buildings located? And like pheonix mentioned what legal precautions are you taking? Are they good to move into as is or do they need some serious work? whats the state of the electrical, plumbing, gas? how many people are on board with this already?

I'm totally down to help out, don't have much else to do and it's not like rockford is particularly far.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is awesome, good luck!


----------

